# Why is a 93315 more $$ than a 93312??



## heycodinglady (Jun 4, 2008)

Our new Cardiologist recently performed our first 93315 (our first, not his).  When we were billing it out we were surprised how much more we are able to bill for this.  Does anyone know why it has a higher RVU than a 93312?

Thanks a bunch,

Sue


----------



## dpumford (Jun 5, 2008)

The code 93315 is a Tee that is done on a pt that has CONGENITAL Cardiac anomalies.  This is probably why it has a highter RVU than the 93312. You need to make sure the patient does have documented congenital diagnosis.  Hope this helps!


----------



## heycodinglady (Jun 5, 2008)

I was aware of the congental anomaly bit - it doesn't change the degree of difficulty.  Just wondered if there were any Medicare Guru's out there that would be able to explain just WHY it was more?  Thanks for replying though!

Sue


----------

